# Pit Bull Muscle Weight Gain



## jessica30 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi, so my two-year old pit bull has lost some weight and I was wondering what will help him to gain some weight. I'm looking for him to gain lean muscle and I have tried so many different things, such as different types of food and exercises, but none have yet worked. If anyone has any suggestions what to do that will be great. Thank you.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Did he lose weight because he needed to or was he sick? A good diet and exercise regimen is the way to go but genetics play a role in how he looks as well. I have my girl on a raw diet and walk/jog her about 4 miles most days. I have a padded harness so I allow her to pull my weight as well.


----------



## jessica30 (Jun 5, 2012)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Did he lose weight because he needed to or was he sick? A good diet and exercise regimen is the way to go but genetics play a role in how he looks as well. I have my girl on a raw diet and walk/jog her about 4 miles most days. I have a padded harness so I allow her to pull my weight as well.


Wow that is wonderful tips, thank you. I'm not so sure why he lost weight. I got him checked by my vet and he took some tests, but he is healthy. I put my dog on raw food and Blue Buffalo. I actually talked to my vet today and he was recommending that I put him on a vitamin supplement called buff k-9. I'm thinking of putting him on the vitamin supplement. Hopefully it works but I will let you know the results.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Few healthy dogs who are being fed an adequate diet need to gain weight. Did your vet say he was under weight? With a high end food, and proper exercise, you shouldn't need additional supplements.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I found feeding a good food and by that I mean one that works for your dog just because you think it is good the label looks good it might not be the best for your dog. I have had Vendetta on many different food during her 3.5 yrs adnd she does the best on a food that is cheaper but high in protein ( it is made right here 35 miles from my home). 

Top off the food with hand walking, swimming, and playing a good game of fetch I like to work my girl on a hill. I started out with a low incline about 10-15 degree and we have worked up to a 35degree incline. It really works all her muscles. The down side to this is it also increased her endurance so it takes long to wear her out. LOL


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

can you post some pics of your dog...


----------



## jessica30 (Jun 5, 2012)

Kingsgurl said:


> Few healthy dogs who are being fed an adequate diet need to gain weight. Did your vet say he was under weight? With a high end food, and proper exercise, you shouldn't need additional supplements.


Hi!
So my dog is very active and he is eating very good. My vet said he is a little underweight and could look more leaner. He said that my dog may just be lacking vitamins and proteins. I don't get to give him raw food daily, which is a bad thing in my opinion. Anyways, do you have workout suggestions?


----------



## jessica30 (Jun 5, 2012)

MY MIKADO said:


> I found feeding a good food and by that I mean one that works for your dog just because you think it is good the label looks good it might not be the best for your dog. I have had Vendetta on many different food during her 3.5 yrs adnd she does the best on a food that is cheaper but high in protein ( it is made right here 35 miles from my home).
> 
> Top off the food with hand walking, swimming, and playing a good game of fetch I like to work my girl on a hill. I started out with a low incline about 10-15 degree and we have worked up to a 35degree incline. It really works all her muscles. The down side to this is it also increased her endurance so it takes long to wear her out. LOL


That is great advice! Thank you!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Well I think that might be the problem. RAW is not designed to be eaten ALONG with kibbles. Their bodies digest differently so if you are not consistent, your pups is not consistently getting what he needs in regards to nutrition if you feed kibble then raw then kibble, etc. (Some dogs are able to adjust, but its not recommended)

In any case, can you post some pictures from the front and side (while your dog standing up) and we can offer opinions on if he really is "too lean" or not.  You can upload from your phone to photobucket or from a computer and paste the code in here.

Do you have a place you could set up something like this, my boy loves it and can go for as long as I allow him too:
[MEDIA=youtube]Sgw694IPd78[/MEDIA]

or when the weather is bad:
[MEDIA=youtube]YLWCPRgCDww[/MEDIA]

My pup LOVES keep away, you just need to get someone to help you keep it away :)
[MEDIA=youtube]xu7MV2gQP-U[/MEDIA]


----------



## jessica30 (Jun 5, 2012)

ames said:


> Well I think that might be the problem. RAW is not designed to be eaten ALONG with kibbles. Their bodies digest differently so if you are not consistent, your pups is not consistently getting what he needs in regards to nutrition if you feed kibble then raw then kibble, etc. (Some dogs are able to adjust, but its not recommended)
> 
> In any case, can you post some pictures from the front and side (while your dog standing up) and we can offer opinions on if he really is "too lean" or not.  You can upload from your phone to photobucket or from a computer and paste the code in here.
> 
> ...


----------



## jessica30 (Jun 5, 2012)

meno222 said:


> can you post some pics of your dog...


Soon yes!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

jessica30 said:


> OMG, Mel is soooooo cute! Anyways, thanks for the advice and I will post pictures soon!


thank you! Looking forward to seeing your pup.


----------



## jessica30 (Jun 5, 2012)

ames said:


> thank you! Looking forward to seeing your pup.


Thank you!


----------

